# I will not go on Lexapro !!



## zeke6666

Hi to all,

I am upset with my Dr. He seems to feel that because it has taken two years to get my thyroid levels to what the lab and he calls " normal ", I still wake everyday with a temperature never above 95.4, I am finding no desire in anything, I go through my days on auto pilot, not wanting to do things, just doing them because I have too, my lower leg muscles are sore all the time, I have dizziness, and many other things. I was put on compounded thyroid 5 months ago and the one good thing from this was 12 pounds weight loss, I lost a lot of puffiness in my arms, hands and face. I am currently taking 120mg of compounded thyroid and 25 mg of levothyroxine, I feel like I have hypo and hyper symptoms, can anyone offer any advice for me, or encouragement.

Thanks,
Zeke6666 I had thyroid cancer two years ago, had it removed.


----------



## Andros

zeke6666 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I am upset with my Dr. He seems to feel that because it has taken two years to get my thyroid levels to what the lab and he calls " normal ", I still wake everyday with a temperature never above 95.4, I am finding no desire in anything, I go through my days on auto pilot, not wanting to do things, just doing them because I have too, my lower leg muscles are sore all the time, I have dizziness, and many other things. I was put on compounded thyroid 5 months ago and the one good thing from this was 12 pounds weight loss, I lost a lot of puffiness in my arms, hands and face. I am currently taking 120mg of compounded thyroid and 25 mg of levothyroxine, I feel like I have hypo and hyper symptoms, can anyone offer any advice for me, or encouragement.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zeke6666 I had thyroid cancer two years ago, had it removed.


Sounds to me like you may be deficient in Ferritin. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. So, I suggest you get a Ferritin lab test. Ferritin should be 50 - 100 in the range and the close to 100, the better.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.


----------



## zeke6666

Thank-you Andros,

I should have put my last blood work-up also:
TSH 0.26
Free T4 1.0
Free T3 412
Not sure on the Ferritin, if I have ever had it tested, I will check into this.


----------



## Andros

zeke6666 said:


> Thank-you Andros,
> 
> I should have put my last blood work-up also:
> TSH 0.26
> Free T4 1.0
> Free T3 412
> Not sure on the Ferritin, if I have ever had it tested, I will check into this.


Ranges for the results would be most helpful as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## zeke6666

Sorry, here are the ranges and the results:

T4 free 0.8 to 1.8 - my results 1.0
T3 free 230 to 420- my results 412
TSH 0.40 to 4.50- my results 0.26


----------



## desrtbloom

Hi:

Looks to me like you need your TSH elevated and that would probably help elevate a lot of your symptoms. I am going through that now. TT on 7/20/10and I am having a lot of hyper symptoms. My TSH came back at .86 and so my endo is lowering my Synthroid. She said it needs to be around 2.5 to 2.7 to be in the "normal" range.

I also take Lexapro. Since having Graves and Hashi's I swear it isn't doing anything, but my doctors swear it is. They said that without it I would be a lot worse off because of all the symptoms I have been experiencing. I have been on it for several years and since the thyroid problems I don't think any of my medications metabolise correctly. I'm hoping that will change as my thyroid levels are sorted.

Hang in there! :hugs:

Patti


----------



## zeke6666

Thanks Patti,

This has been, and continues to be, quite a journey. I try to read and take in all I can to keep myself educated. I talked with my Dr. today and he said my vit. D was very low and to start on 2000 iu's daily, I'll see were this leads me.


----------



## Lovlkn

desrtbloom said:


> Hi:
> 
> Looks to me like you need your TSH elevated and that would probably help elevate a lot of your symptoms. I am going through that now. TT on 7/20/10and I am having a lot of hyper symptoms. My TSH came back at .86 and so my endo is lowering my Synthroid. She said it needs to be around 2.5 to 2.7 to be in the "normal" range.
> 
> I also take Lexapro. Since having Graves and Hashi's I swear it isn't doing anything, but my doctors swear it is. They said that without it I would be a lot worse off because of all the symptoms I have been experiencing. I have been on it for several years and since the thyroid problems I don't think any of my medications metabolise correctly. I'm hoping that will change as my thyroid levels are sorted.
> 
> Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> Patti


You never ever should dose based on TSH alone.

zeke also had thyroid cancer so TSH needs to be suppressed.

Th Free t4 and Free T-3 results are more important than TSH which can be suppressed by antibodies.

Free T-3 looks a bit high which could be causing symptoms and since you are on a compounded thyroid replacement the T-3 portion should be reduced a bit to see if symptoms improve. I feel horrible when my Free T-3 gets too high above mid range and you are at the top of range.

zeke - normal treatment for a low Vit D is 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks then a re-test. I doubt highly 2K IU will make a big impact unless it wasn;t that low to begin with - ask for your actual labs and see for yourself. I took 50K IU for 12 weeks and now supplement with 3K IU daily to maintain.


----------



## zeke6666

Hi and thanks for the advice, I am trying to take all this in and remember it and get educated, my mind has not been the same since I had a complete hyterectomy in 05 and then thyroid cancer in 08. So any info really helps and boost my confidence when talking to my Dr. Is it possible to get that amount of vitamin D over the counter or is that something the Dr. has to do. Also I will repeat blood test in October, and in the near future I will call the Drs. office and talk about the T3 level, I thought it seemed a little high. Thanks Again


----------



## Lovlkn

zeke6666 said:


> Hi and thanks for the advice, I am trying to take all this in and remember it and get educated, my mind has not been the same since I had a complete hyterectomy in 05 and then thyroid cancer in 08. So any info really helps and boost my confidence when talking to my Dr. Is it possible to get that amount of vitamin D over the counter or is that something the Dr. has to do. Also I will repeat blood test in October, and in the near future I will call the Drs. office and talk about the T3 level, I thought it seemed a little high. Thanks Again


Your doctors office can call in the prescription for the Vit D 50K IU pills.


----------

